# 16-month-old back to 2 naps?



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or on the Toddlers board, but since we cosleep, I figured I'd start here. DS falls asleep around 8pm, wakes at about 6am, and has been taking a nap from 12-2:30pm (he transitioned on his own from 2 naps to 1 about 3 months ago)...but in the past few weeks he seems so tired and cranky in the mid to late morning. I have tried a few times recently to get him down for a nap around 9:30 or 10 am (which was his old 2-nap day routine, nap at 9 am and nap at 1:30pm), but he doesn't fall asleep. His nap spot is the futon near my desk (I work at home) - our usual nap routine is he lays down and I pat his back until he falls asleep.

This morning, however, he almost nodded off in his highchair at 10:30 am after he finished his snack! I took him out of the chair and put him on the futon right away and he was out instantly, and is still sleeping.

So, I guess my question is, have any of you had a child suddenly want to go back to 2 naps from one? It just seems like if he has 2 naps daily, he's only awake for 3 or 4 hours at a time, which doesn't seem like a whole lot at his age, and I don't want him to sleep too much.

Two other notes: My DH can't get home from work until almost 7pm, so I hate to put him to bed before 7:30, or they won't have any time together, as DH has to leave for work at 5:45 am (yes, he has long days, and a 1-hour commute each way; we've been talking about moving closer to his job recently)...Second note is that we had a very active weekend, he ran around a lot at my grandmother's house and had a blast, then we had company here yesterday so that was very active, too - maybe he's just extra pooped from all the excitement? Though, that doesn't help with his general crankiness in the mid mornings, though...

Well, now that I've rambled on for a while, has anyone else experienced anything like this? I suppose I should just relax and go with the flow; I just want to be sure he's getting enough sleep - I would feel so badly if I was depriving him of sleep that he needs!

Thanks in advance for any advice or tales of experience!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

my almost-16month old has need 2 naps all along, but regardless, it sounds like it could be a growth spurt? I bet he'll be back to one nap in a few weeks.


----------

